# Medina, OH - Noel F B&T Stray



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

[/img] 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15385939

More About NoelNoel is a nice female GSD that was found wandering in Buckeye Woods Park. She will be available for adoption on 12/27 at 10am if she is not claimed by her owner. She is not wearing a collar and is not micro chipped. Our dog adoption fee is $42. All dogs come with DHLPP & Bordetella vaccines, a current year dog license, and a certificate to be spayed or neuterd (we pay for it). IF it is an owner turn in dog, more vaccine information may be provided. My Contact InfoMedina County Animal Shelter 
Medina, OH 
330-725-9121


----------



## Bobsdogs (Oct 22, 2007)

Bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Medina, OH - Noel F B&T Stray*

Could this be the same dog?


http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1280482&page=8#Post1280482

There was a thread several months back concerning a GSD that was adopted from possibly Richland AS and the adopters dumped him at a shelter in anther county (think his name was Zeus)


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)




----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

this girl has names on her but still going to keep her on top till we know for sure.


----------



## Bobsdogs (Oct 22, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Bobsdogs (Oct 22, 2007)

Bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

listing removed, probably adopted


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

I hope she found a great home!


----------

